# serrasalmus rhombeus?



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i would like to know everyones perspective on what species of piranha this is...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You named it right in your subject line.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> You named it right in your subject line.












Maybe he was also inquiring what kind of Rhom that was.. Xingu, High Black, Peru..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to species identification


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Apr 9 2003, 07:30 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 8 2003, 08:01 PM)
> You named it right in your subject line.
> ...


 Yes, one of those.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I honestly dont know the distinguishing characteristics of the different types of rhoms....time to go read OPEFE!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Xenon Posted on Apr 9 2003, 03:59 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I honestly dont know the distinguishing characteristics of the different types of rhoms....time to go read OPEFE!


 Save you the trouble, there is none, just another dealer tag to sell a fish.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Often these names are used to describe where they come from. Or where they're "supposed" to have come from, meaning sometimes they're used to make a sale.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on Apr 9 2003, 04:27 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Often these names are used to describe where they come from. Or where they're "supposed" to have come from, meaning sometimes they're used to make a sale.


More than likely true. But as you probably know, these fish do not have a sign on them saying "we are from........" and there is no method to scientifically say with certainty they are Peruvian or Xingu etc. With the name _high back_ has come to mean a certain S. rhombeus, but problem emerges that some that are sold as that turn up to be S. spilopleura or S. marginatus in few cases. So it good that we at Piranha Fury have this opportunity to gett his information out to hobbyists and instead post their pictures of the fish so we can all see if indeed it is a vario-type of S. rhombeus or some other form.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

> More than likely true. But as you probably know, these fish do not have a sign on them saying "we are from........" and there is no method to scientifically say with certainty they are Peruvian or Xingu etc.


Exactly. Unless the importer personally caught and labled the fish (and is a credible source) the names take on a more significant meaning, insofar as getting a fish from a particular area. Gotta admit though, seeing "Xingu" tacked on in front of a rhom is pretty alluring.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on Apr 9 2003, 10:57 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> QUOTE
> More than likely true. But as you probably know, these fish do not have a sign on them saying "we are from........" and there is no method to scientifically say with certainty they are Peruvian or Xingu etc.
> ...










Remind me not to take you shopping.


----------

